# RSS News Feeds > RSS News Feeds >  MP3 page addition - Emory Lester, King's Quest

## NewsFetcher

A new audio file has been added to the Mandolin Cafe MP3 page and podcast.

Song title: _King's Quest_
By: Emory Lester
From the recording: Cruisin' the 8
Hear it on the Mandolin Cafe MP3 page... or

Stream it below or download it:



Your browser does not support the audio element.


 Using iTunes? Connect with us by using this link. Need instructions on how to do that? Here's a video tutorial.

----------

